# sweet potato



## leekerwen (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi everyone, can someone tell me how much sweet potato I should give my 12wk 2.3 kg puppy with soft musucy poos, how often should she have it, should I mix some of her kibble in it, does anyone recommend probiotic yoghurt??, she's not at all ill drinking plenty and still having her mad playful times , sorry for all the questions x


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi
I'm a bit of a sweet potato fan - it really helped Miss Lilly when she was young and was a good alternative to rice given that she is grain intolerant.

Ideally, you should be feeding about 70% sweet potato and the rest cooked chicken which you can either shred or grind down in a blender.

The idea is that the food is bland and that the sweet potato, which is high in soluble fibre, will help give your pups tummy a rest and help firm up poos.

You can reintroduce kibble after a day or two depending on the severity of the diarrhoea by omitting the chicken and adding increasing amounts of kibble to the sweet potato.

Probiotic yoghurt is good. Remember though - your pup is little, so a teaspoonful per meal is plenty. You can also buy probiotics for dogs - Natural Instinct do one called Zoolac but there are others that are even better. I can't remember all the different names but your vet should be able to advise you.

Good luck and I hope your pup improves quickly. Remember not to be shocked when you get glow-in-the-dark fluorescent orange poo whilst feeding the sweet potato!! Its a bit of a shock when you first see it


----------



## leekerwen (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you for the useful information , what a great forum this is, lots of helpful people on it x


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

I add a little sweet potato to my two barking heads just to add a little interest.
Didn't know about the glow in the dark. I am now off outside with the torch to test it out x


----------



## leekerwen (Feb 16, 2015)

I think you will only get the glow in the dark effect if your feeding sweet potato on it's own or with chicken lol


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

leekerwen said:


> I think you will only get the glow in the dark effect if your feeding sweet potato on it's own or with chicken lol


Couldn't see any glowing x


----------

